# Reptile Shops In Scotland



## shugnsheena

_Hi people, as you will see, we live in Scotland and we only use one shop for our supplies,_

_just wondering what you lot look for in a reptile shop an which ones you use or stay well clear of._

_Thanks_

_Post Post Post lol_


----------



## Zak

Havent used yet, but planning to in the next few weeks is Serpentus Exotics in Dunfermline, heard good things about that.

Also Rintouls (think thats the name) in Bathgate had a nice selection of stuff last time i was in.


----------



## shugnsheena

We visited rintouls once was bit cramped i thought but ok selection of stuff. we use neon gecko, glasgow


----------



## stan

Rintoul's in Bathgate or Serpentus Exotics in Dunfermline are who I go to most.


----------



## shugnsheena

heard a lot of ppl talk bout serpentus so mite need to pay it a visit once


----------



## daikenkai

we're planning on paying serpentus exotics a visit in the near future. heard a lot of good stuff about them! 
been to the one in Bathgate once, was only for a sec though as i got dragged out by OH, looked ok though.


----------



## weeminx

has to be serpentus exotics in dunfermline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## daikenkai

might pop along this weekend if the OH will let me. think hes getting a bit worried as ill have a 3ft viv sitting empty soon. he knows i wont be able to leave it empty though! :lol2:


----------



## thedee

*rep shops scotland*

strictly exotics, hilltown,dundee


----------



## Blueladybird

Serpentus is the best herp shop i've been to in scotland. 

Rintouls is closer to me but i always find their animal husbandry leaves alot to be desired, seem quite happy to cram as many into one place as they can, they once had 20 juvenile beardies in a 1'x1'x1' viv and there were black crix and too large locust crawling all over them. There are currently 2 guys there who are very knowledgable about the reps but the state of the vivs and the small fuzzy animals has always put me off buying anything apart from feeder items.


----------



## biohazard156

Serpentus is absolutely fab, friendly and helpful and they will make you a cuppa too! I go here every weekend and end up staying and chatting till like 9pm!! Deffo worth a visit!

If I have to go somewhere very local in an emergency, then I use aquacadabra in Edinburgh. They can be very helpful and have things quite resonably priced. a 45x45x60 exoterra is only 52.50 which is brill. Other things can be a bit expensive...

There is a shop in Aberdeen which I would avoid like the plague after having two dealings with them and getting the wrong things sent (animals)...

Rintouls is well overpriced and cramped, would prolly avoid it tbh. 

Anna


----------



## thedee

biohazard156 said:


> Serpentus is absolutely fab, friendly and helpful and they will make you a cuppa too! I go here every weekend and end up staying and chatting till like 9pm!! Deffo worth a visit!
> 
> If I have to go somewhere very local in an emergency, then I use aquacadabra in Edinburgh. They can be very helpful and have things quite resonably priced. a 45x45x60 exoterra is only 52.50 which is brill. Other things can be a bit expensive...
> 
> There is a shop in Aberdeen which I would avoid like the plague after having two dealings with them and getting the wrong things sent (animals)...
> 
> Rintouls is well overpriced and cramped, would prolly avoid it tbh.
> 
> Anna


What shop in aberdeen, iwas going up to aberdeen friday


----------



## biohazard156

I will PM you the details.


----------



## buddy

I also use neon gecko glasgow i do sometimes wish there were more reptile shops because we dont drive so we have no option but to go there but with how popular reptiles are now you would think there would be more hope another opens in glasgow area ..

1 prob i have with neon gecko was i put my reps in to get looked after recently as i had to go away and i found out he had housed my 2 beardied dragons with his own breeding project beardies which in my opinion they should have asked my permission first.

and i have a friend who has had really bad experiences with him.


----------



## piercedrab

i would say neon gecko for his prices i have been to a few and had bad experiences with both classical pets in whiteinch and dalmuir pets in dalmuir near glasgow dalmuir pets went ape shit when she found out that i had bought a corn from another shop she charges anything from £100 up wards for hatchlings that are nothing special she is arrogant and when found out i bought the corn else where said she wouldn't sell me anything and was the worst person i have ever delt with i now only go in thereto wind her up as she hates me so much lol


----------



## sparkle

ok wel i wont list the ones i dislike..

the ones i like are

olympia pets east kilbride


Serpentus in dunfermilne.. its almost a 50 minute drive from me but worth it

rintouls is ok too.. a bit cramped and cluttered but has a good selection usually


----------



## enlightenment

weeminx said:


> has to be serpentus exotics in dunfermline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :no1::no1::no1:


Ha ha, well, I live in Dunfermline, and popped by to get some micro crickets today. It was about 4pm, maybe a bit before. Sign on the door said open. I pushed the door. Shop was closed!!! :whip:


----------



## sparkle

enlightenment said:


> Ha ha, well, I live in Dunfermline, and popped by to get some micro crickets today. It was about 4pm, maybe a bit before. Sign on the door said open. I pushed the door. Shop was closed!!! :whip:


 oh no pain in the bum...

i was sure they were closed a monday not a tuesday


----------



## nymphetaminemist

I live up by Fort William... absolutley nothing up here... :bash:
Been to Aquacadabra in Edinburgh who were very helpful, got my 2 corns from them. Also visited East Coast Exotics in Aberdeen which was quite small, but Serpentus Exotics is easily the best! Really friendly and helpful with a good selection : victory: Mind you, still takes me 2 and a half hours to get there lol


----------



## enlightenment

Well the sign said open, so I am thinking that they maybe had to run an errand or some such thing. No matter, I'll send the mrs in tommorow. It is a good shop, having gotten a bit bored with spiders and such (I already punted my pede today!), I quite fancy a snake, but have no experience of them at all.

I do however have a fair bit of experience with spiders, scorps, etc, etc, and 17 yrs marketing experience.

I work from home (for myself), and since I stopped going to the football, my weekends are usually free. Ages ago I offered to work for them at weekends, just because I was interested in what they do, and I felt I could maybe help with ideas on how to help their shop grow.

They turned me down, even though I said I would do it for free!! :crazy:

I wish people would ring up and offer to work for me for free, lol!


----------



## enlightenment

nymphetaminemist said:


> I live up by Fort William... absolutley nothing up here... :bash:
> Been to *Aquacadabra *in Edinburgh who were very helpful, got my 2 corns from them. Also visited East Coast Exotics in Aberdeen which was quite small, but Serpentus Exotics is easily the best! Really friendly and helpful with a good selection : victory: Mind you, still takes me 2 and a half hours to get there lol


Yeah, they are okay, but I always find their staff a little 'off', if I am being honest, and on top of that, have you ever noticed how their shop always looks shut, because of the absence of lighting?


----------



## nymphetaminemist

Yeah, it is pretty dark in there. Some of the staff are a bit snotty but the girl who served us was really good...mind you, she left two weeks later to be a dog groomer :lol2:
Serpentus will go out of their way to help and are happy to talk all day. Would defo go there again, just wish it was closer.


----------



## enlightenment

nymphetaminemist said:


> Yeah, it is pretty dark in there. Some of the staff are a bit snotty but the girl who served us was really good...mind you, she left two weeks later to be a dog groomer :lol2:
> Serpentus will go out of their way to help and are happy to talk all day. Would defo go there again, just wish it was closer.


Yeah, there are one or two who have manners, however, I was in there about two months ago, and several members of their staff were engaged in a full blown argument. The guys that work in the shop, they are the one's that appear to create the bad atmosphere, and as a customer, nothing puts me off more than that.


----------



## nymphetaminemist

Too true, embarrassing as well. Nothing worse than being made to feel like you're bothering them. I think we were just lucky that the girl who served us was helpful. We should all put our pennies together and open our own shop. Shoe 'em how it's done!: victory:


----------



## enlightenment

nymphetaminemist said:


> Too true, embarrassing as well. Nothing worse than being made to feel like you're bothering them. I think we were just lucky that the girl who served us was helpful. We should all put our pennies together and open our own shop. Shoe 'em how it's done!: victory:


All the girls that worked there were fine, but the guys need to get a life or a girlfriend, or both, as they have a serious bad attitude. They are a public facing business, you DO NOT have a full scale arguement in front of customers with that sort of business. 

Serpentius is the opposite, they are uber friendly.

They still should have snapped up my offer to work for them for free though, I mean FREE! 

Just wanted something I was interested in to do of a weekend, and since I live about ten mins away from them, I could have brought them new custom as well - *shrugs*.

Mind you, I also offered my services, via e mail, to the Waterworld in Fife. As a volunteer. Never even got a reply. Bad manners that.

I feel like a leper!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## weeminx

serpentus is closed on a tuesday! its their only day off 
back open today :no1:
if the sign said it was open then this was probably a wee mistake.they must of forgotton to change it monday night.
if you asked serpentus for a job and they said no this is probably because they have a few people working there already they'd end up with more workers than customers if they said yes to everyone.
hope you get ya micro crix today:no1:


----------



## iiisecondcreep

buddy said:


> I also use neon gecko glasgow


Been wondering about this place for a while, I walk past it nearly every time I at my boyfriends as its just along the road. Never been in though.
Might pop in today and have a look.


----------



## sparkle

iiisecondcreep said:


> Been wondering about this place for a while, I walk past it nearly every time I at my boyfriends as its just along the road. Never been in though.
> Might pop in today and have a look.


 all i can say to that is hmmmm...

LOL


----------



## shugnsheena

*neon gecko*

whats the prob ppl have had with neon gecko?!? we only hve 1 shop down here and its awful, simply awful. and so we must travel to glasgow, never had any probs @ neon gecko tho.

we are working on getting funds together to open a rep shop down in ayrshire to give people an alternative as we feel that they deserve it.


----------



## sparkle

shugnsheena said:


> whats the prob ppl have had with neon gecko?!? we only hve 1 shop down here and its awful, simply awful. and so we must travel to glasgow, never had any probs @ neon gecko tho.
> 
> we are working on getting funds together to open a rep shop down in ayrshire to give people an alternative as we feel that they deserve it.


 not everyone has an isue with neon gecko... some do some dont...

i dont like how they house up to THREE corns of toally different size together and no that isnt just when they are cleaning.. they are ok with their beardies... .. but housing buddys two males in with their own breeding stock when they were being boarded there is REALLY against what i feel should be provided within boarding arrangements...

IF a rep shop wishes to also do a sideline in boarding an animal it should be suitable quarentined AWAY from the shops own stock or breeding...100% of the time and if thats not possible then simply do not take on the animal and board it... how would buddy have felt if the shops beardies had in any way had an ilness and passed it on.. or even attacked the new male dragons because of territory issues...

.. to me thats irresponsible..

I also once bought a lizard from them and they said it was CB... it wasnt it was wild caught which they later admitted... it turned out to have a parasite and died... i went and told them and the answer i got was...

OH that happens..

WELL YES i KNOW it happens but surely a .....sorry about that.. or a small appology would have been more appropriate..

so thats basically two small issues.. the other issues are only second hand from people ive heard discusing them..

I really like one of the wee guys that works there... and at times they seem ok.. but theres not enough good to balance out the other side...

My mate bought a beardie at crimbo... fom their paisley shop... he was quoted 390 for viv and beardie with equipment.. i listed what he REALLY needed as what they had suggested was ludicrous and they hadnt even sold him ANY thermostats for the bulbs etc... I told him to go back with the new list as if he knew what he was talking about instead of being a novice ...

the guy serving said ....and i quote..

OH u seem to know your stuff... yeah you dont need a heat mat or this or that we just usually sell them to beginners anyway... i can do you the lot for 250

I mean thats terrible service for starters in the hobby...


----------



## shugnsheena

didnt say everyone had a problem with it, just was wondering what the problems were thats all, like i said, they are the only ppl we use so just wondered


----------



## sparkle

i know u didnt say everyone had a problem with it,,

by the way it was me that got you the sale from lisa for your water dragon...

shes settling in wel so far  hoorah


----------



## shugnsheena

yeah i figured thats who you were, the name and the e-mail address tied up lol

i wasnt being a cow about the shop, just curious


----------



## sparkle

shugnsheena said:


> yeah i figured thats who you were, the name and the e-mail address tied up lol
> 
> i wasnt being a cow about the shop, just curious


aww i didnt think u were being a cow xxxx

dinnae be silly..

no shops perfect..in fact no person is... but i just feel uncomfortable about a few things with neon gecko.. on other stuff as i said they are fine


----------



## groovy chick

If anyones in Serpentus and see the little blizzard and albino leo's say hello to them they are mine lol


----------



## unrealjill

never been to any reptile shops up here - always shop online for livefood. Having heard great things about Serpentus I'm planning on going next week, just keeping in mind that by going by train I can't bring too much back LOL... I'm tempted on here enough as it is! Once I learn to drive though...


----------



## shugnsheena

its shug, what was it u got from neon that died on u?? i agree with u about the corns of diff sizes in 1 viv, also the over the top prices of the corns 2, Iknow now that the boardn has all been moved into the back room now as ive seen there set ups,i personally dont like the paisley shop its far to small n crammed,but i do get on good with big dave and wee john ,hes a friend of ours,but as said b4 each to there own,what other shops r in glasgow, weve been to for a look at, fur n feathers,the forge,aquarium design,and east kilbride as well, any others locall in glas?????


----------



## toyah

Another vote for Serpentus - nice shop, lovely people.

I often pop into Rintoul's in Bathgate too, and I like the shop in EK. Not been to Neon Gecko in Paisley for a long while, but popped into the Neon Gecko in Glasgow recently and it looks clean, bright, and well maintained.


----------



## iiisecondcreep

sparkle said:


> all i can say to that is hmmmm...
> 
> LOL


hmmm?

I went in, seemed alright. 
Usual super expensive store prices. Didn't speak to anyone. Saw a tiny baby beardie, it was so cute


----------



## calypratus

over the years ive frequented many reptile shops in scotland some have dissapeared without a trace(anyone remember aquapets in kdy shut down for selling caimen without licenses DODGY)but my vote gos to serpentus every time.


----------



## enlightenment

calypratus said:


> over the years ive frequented many reptile shops in scotland some have dissapeared without a trace


Sounds like a job for Mulder and Scully!


----------



## Elaine R

There is a shop in Whitburn that stocks some reptiles and snakes. I've been in once recently in passing and it looked clean with what looked to me to be healthy animals.
They have a website pkpetandaquatics.co.uk 
I'm not a reptile person so maybe it would be better having someone who knows reptiles to say what they thought. The people used to sell parrots which is why I was there but they have changed to aquatics etc since moving to the larger premises.


----------



## sparkle

neon gecko is indeed clean bright and well maintained but the 3 corns of very differing sizes kept in the one tank is surely not such a good idea .. and i re-iterate surely boarding someones beardies ( not there own and males at that) with their own breeding beardies could have caused an aggressive attack.. it didnt thank goodness but the possibility is high... if someone posted as a keeper they kept 3 corns all different sizes in the same viv.. or had placed 2 male beardies immediately in with their larger breeding beardies i think half of RFUK would be saying something about it... theres no need to be horrible about anything but surely its simply a bad idea and an accident waiting to happen

thats the guys name i like.. john... hes a nice wee guy... very friendly and not arrogant etc as some reptile shop workers can be,,,

the guy in the forge is/ was not too good i heard hes had his liscense taken from him at least once... i didnt even realise he was still there,,,


----------



## adamntitch

nymphetaminemist said:


> Yeah, it is pretty dark in there. Some of the staff are a bit snotty but the girl who served us was really good...mind you, she left two weeks later to be a dog groomer :lol2:
> Serpentus will go out of their way to help and are happy to talk all day. Would defo go there again, just wish it was closer.


 

becks bk only on fridays saturdays and sundays lol also brian guy with dark hair and glasses is very good


----------



## shugnsheena

i honestly dont think the shop at the forge is there any more, its good to have everyones participation in this thread.

keep em comin

cos everyone else on here seems to be from england hehe


----------



## kerridwen

Let's see I've been to several Reptile shops in Scotland and by far I have found the best to be Olympia Pet Centres in Cumbernauld and East Kilbride. The staff are great, always happy to have a chat or help with any problems you may have.


----------



## nymphetaminemist

adamntitch said:


> becks bk only on fridays saturdays and sundays lol also brian guy with dark hair and glasses is very good


Yeah, that was her, couldn't remember her name, duh :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch

well shes bk at the week ends and fridays beckis good


----------



## gregmonsta

Serpentus have a nice set up .... East Coast exotics in Aberdeen have got a good stack of viv supplies and we got a very cool Everglades Ratsnake from them .... Really liked strictly exotics in Dundee - they had plenty of viv decor in and once the animals arrive I rekon it's gonna be a stunner of a wee herp place


----------



## kaimarion

Damn people keep talkin about Serpantus I've gotta get down there one day.
I like the Neon Geck in Paisly , its always clean and the guy who works there is friendly and helpful-the one with the wee dog , I think it was a pug but its cute anyway.Every time I go in there I spend like half an hour up the back of the shop lookin at all the herps and inverts.

Pets Aquarium in Ayr isnt very good but they have cheap locust and the woman who works there is really friendly , she sometimes ask how my turtles gettin on  .


----------



## gwinni

> I live up by Fort William... absolutley nothing up here... :bash:



Im in same situation i live near aviemore and closest to me and as i dont drive the only 1 i can get to is 30ish miles away in granton on spey!Its a :censor: pain trying to actually buy anything up here As much id rather but from a breeder iv been considering buying a baby leo from shop as i cant get 1 from anywhere else!Shame theres none in inverness as neither of shops up there do anything to do with reptiles!Would love to go visit serpentus!I know its not a shop but has anyone been to amazonia in motherwell?


----------



## LankyMac

shugnsheena said:


> i honestly dont think the shop at the forge is there any more


It is still there! I passed today and he has 6 corn snakes in the window, so he either got his license back or is selling snakes without a license.

My bet is the latter of the two.

The snakes looked healthy enough but I have heard too many horror stories about these guys.


----------



## spit

Hi thanks for the comments Nymph ( how are the wee snakes?) and Adam :blush:. I'm back now just at the weekends, trying to set up my own dog grooming as my adventure with the last one fell through lol.
Enlightenment- sorry you had a bad expierence with the shop, i'm sure you just caught the boys on an off day. Too much testosterone :bash:, need more women lol. Hope to see you at some point again. How's the Thai black?


----------



## emmzy

i understand your pain i used to live in wick and the nearest place was in inverness "pets at home" :| now wicks got their very own pets at home with untrained idiot staff and not a clue how to take care of any animals thank god i moved to glasgow away from that horrible place lol


----------



## adamntitch

hey nice to see you on here becks once again you sort them guys out hunni just give them a wee slap altho maybe they need a guy not a lady lol you never no


----------



## GeckoLass

Serpentus Exotics are GREAT , trully(sp?) love and care for all animals that come in and out the door as well as their customers.
The best reptile shop around in my opinion:no1:
Well done Nicky and Ryan!:flrt::notworthy:


----------



## shugnsheena

bump bump


----------



## enlightenment

spit said:


> Hi thanks for the comments Nymph ( how are the wee snakes?) and Adam :blush:. I'm back now just at the weekends, trying to set up my own dog grooming as my adventure with the last one fell through lol.
> Enlightenment- sorry you had a bad expierence with the shop, i'm sure you just caught the boys on an off day. Too much testosterone :bash:, need more women lol. Hope to see you at some point again. How's the Thai black?


I traded the Thai Black on, some time ago. Moved on to other things now. As for the atmos within the shop, it should and could be improved, it wasn't just that one thing, there are several ways it could be improved, but hey, it's not my business to worry about!

x


----------



## buddy

GeckoLass said:


> Serpentus Exotics are GREAT , trully(sp?) love and care for all animals that come in and out the door as well as their customers.
> The best reptile shop around in my opinion:no1:
> Well done Nicky and Ryan!:flrt::notworthy:


Well guys i went to serpentus pets today as a wee day out lol now i am in glasgow so 1.5hrs on train and i tell you it was well worth the journey lol i need to start driving cos id be going there all the time we walked in and nikky & ryan were fantastic gave us advise on our female pregnant beardie without us even having to ask lol excellent .

the enclosures were fantastic all reps looked soooooo happy which is unusual to see that but credit to them they were great and we walked out with a stunning 14wk old HYPO OKEETEE fab 10/10 from me


----------



## unrealjill

buddy said:


> we walked out with a stunning 14wk old HYPO OKEETEE fab 10/10 from me


that's what i'm worried about! what I wind up walking out with!!! :lol2:


----------



## shugnsheena

buddy, u just cant say no to a reptlie ,can u lol!!!!!


----------



## enlightenment

unrealjill said:


> that's what i'm worried about! what I wind up walking out with!!! :lol2:


As long as it's not crabs, I would not worry.

:whistling2:


----------



## shugnsheena

bump bump


----------



## iiisecondcreep

gwinni said:


> I know its not a shop but has anyone been to amazonia in motherwell?



Yep


----------



## shugnsheena

amazonia aint up 2 much in my opinion


----------



## shugnsheena

*iiiiiiiii*

bump:up::up::up::up:


----------



## iiisecondcreep

shugnsheena said:


> amazonia aint up 2 much in my opinion


its alright. Shame about where it is!
There used to be a similair place in freeport, west lothian, I worked there for a while but closed down years ago. amazonia is definitely better.

I think the only other similair place is Edinburgh Butterfly farm.


----------



## unrealjill

enlightenment said:


> As long as it's not crabs, I would not worry.
> 
> :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I wouldn't be allowed back in the house!


----------



## shugnsheena

bump bump


----------



## Zak

Went along Wednesday and have it say its an excellent shop. Couldn't be more nice, helpful and knowledgeble. Werent in there 5 minutes and we were offered coffee. Excellent set ups for everything and some interesting reptiles.

Seriously recommend it to anyone in the area and perhaps even futher.


----------



## scottish_rep_keepers

bump bump


----------



## susanamck

i know am about 7pages into the convo too late, lol i stay in livi so rintouls and aquacrabca are my locals, my best mate lives above aquacrabra lol.

i do find rintouls craped and sometimes smelly but i think one of the rep guys (adam) has left recently, claire the girl i normally talk to tho i really nice and she does try to keep on top of things, got some crickets from them thursday afternoon and half of them are dead already, something i will be takin up with them when i can get back in,

aquacrabra i dont like so much, i have turts and when i went in about 3months ago they had an adult slider in a 2foot tank with only about 4ins of water, made my sink crawl, i ventred into a convo with one of the guys and was then asked to leave the shop if i didnt like their husbanbry of animals, ive not been bk since.

i quite like the sound of this shop in dunfermiled, and am off friday! anyone give me a general of what they stock, got a tank/viv sittin empty haha

(sorry for spelling mistakes, i stuggle to spell my name correctly half the time)


----------



## buddy

in serpentus exotics they stock beardies, cresties ,geckos, corns, boas, skinks ,pythons,frilled dragons, snails great selection all in great set ups you can see in the back the parents of most of the beardies and most corns amazing shop you will get a cuppa and no rush to leave they shut at 6pm i got there at 4.30 and left about 7pm great guys i will be back thats for sure ...


----------



## buddy

shugnsheena said:


> buddy, u just cant say no to a reptlie ,can u lol!!!!!


lol sheena tell me about it hon im am getting a little over crowded in here  but all worth it Misha is settling in great BTW you will c her when you are through for the viv real happy little bunch together 

see you soon hon x


----------



## enlightenment

susanamck said:


> i know am about 7pages into the convo too late, lol i stay in livi so rintouls and aquacrabca are my locals, my best mate lives above aquacrabra lol.
> 
> i do find rintouls craped and sometimes smelly but i think one of the rep guys (adam) has left recently, claire the girl i normally talk to tho i really nice and she does try to keep on top of things, got some crickets from them thursday afternoon and half of them are dead already, something i will be takin up with them when i can get back in,
> 
> aquacrabra i dont like so much, i have turts and when i went in about 3months ago they had an adult slider in a 2foot tank with only about 4ins of water, made my sink crawl, i ventred into a convo with one of the guys and was then asked to leave the shop if i didnt like their husbanbry of animals, ive not been bk since.
> 
> i quite like the sound of this shop in dunfermiled, and am off friday! anyone give me a general of what they stock, got a tank/viv sittin empty haha
> 
> (sorry for spelling mistakes, i stuggle to spell my name correctly half the time)


 
Thought you might want to glance at this.




Serpentus Exotics <SerpentusExotics>


Not an actual website, but anyway, useful to have.


----------



## iiisecondcreep

Can anyone give me the address for serpentus exotics?

I'd like to pop in for a wee lookie but I can't seem to find an address for it anywhere!

Thankee


----------



## enlightenment

iiisecondcreep said:


> Can anyone give me the address for serpentus exotics?
> 
> I'd like to pop in for a wee lookie but I can't seem to find an address for it anywhere!
> 
> Thankee


57-59 Main Street
Townhill
Dunfermline
KY12 0EH

01383 620 203.

Steve


----------



## easty

Reptiles on the Green or whatever it is called in Aberdeen seems good, quite a small shop but vivs were well sized and pretty clean. Good selection of snakes and lizards, Dia (owner i belive) seems very knowledgable.

Rintouls in bathgate, thats where we went for our first corn, went in originaly for an Everglades Rat, but the guy who was serving me was VERY insistant that beginers should ONLY keep corns. thinking back on it he did pretty much shove corns down my throat, they had an everglades in which was a bit older than what i was looking for but i was fine with that, but then he went on to tell me how he had never encountered a more agressive snake...............so obviously being new to the hobby said ok il take something else, i had a look at a couple of milks but lo and behold they are aparently hard to keep in captivity :crazy::bash: So i left with our corn, i dont regret gettin him coz hes great but thtas no way to sell to your customers!!!!


----------



## enlightenment

easty said:


> he did pretty much shove corns down my throat


Neat trick.

Useful at parties, and such like.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## scottish_rep_keepers

*anymore*

bump bump


----------



## emmzy

baracudda at the barras was great but they closed it and turned it into another neon gecko i was in there a few weeks ago and a girl brought back a baby corn an said "ohh help me there something wrong with my snake" the guy poked it and went yeah there is... its dead lol :| 

but seriously the baracuda one was great the wee woman was brilliant she liked me and gave me discounts


----------



## scottish_rep_keepers

seriously did that really happen up at neon gecko????


----------



## scottish_rep_keepers

been in it a few times when been at the barras, that cant be good for business!!


----------



## scottish_rep_keepers

bumping this up f.a.o. half of zero


----------



## HalfOfZero

I'm a complete pain in the ass, but it'd be much more of a help if there was a proper list complied on the original post, and it was stickied  


How many known shops are near Fife? 

Cheers!


----------



## Layla

gwinni said:


> Im in same situation i live near aviemore and closest to me and as i dont drive the only 1 i can get to is 30ish miles away in granton on spey!Its a :censor: pain trying to actually buy anything up here As much id rather but from a breeder iv been considering buying a baby leo from shop as i cant get 1 from anywhere else!Shame theres none in inverness as neither of shops up there do anything to do with reptiles!Would love to go visit serpentus!I know its not a shop but has anyone been to amazonia in motherwell?



Grantown isnt 30 miles from Aviemore?
Wouldnt use that shop if my life depended on it. Their care advice is 'choice' shall we say....iguanas can have curry and black crickets are bad for lizards....to name only 2 quotes. Oh and 2 adult beardies can go in an arboreal exo terra, if you take the bark out....3! :bash:
You tried Elgin pet shop?


----------



## iiisecondcreep

HalfOfZero said:


> How many known shops are near Fife?
> 
> Cheers!


(hoping to pop in here myself soon!)
Serpentus
57-59 Main Street
Townhill
Dunfermline
KY12 0EH
01383 620 203.


And there is Rintouls in Bathgate, West Lothian but that might be a bit far.


----------



## Layla

easty said:


> Reptiles on the Green or whatever it is called in Aberdeen seems good, quite a small shop but vivs were well sized and pretty clean. Good selection of snakes and lizards, Dia (owner i belive) seems very knowledgable.


I found the stink in the unbareable (Ive worked in pet shops for 10 years, animal smell isnt an issue for me), they had an adult tegu in a 2ft tank. It was in there for 2 weeks that I know of. They had...13 I think we counted, sub adult bearded dragons in a 2ft viv. Apparently albino burmese only grow to 10ft.....:censor:
The baby leopard geckos were kept in a bare tank with no hides and very dirty floor, I wouldnt have put my livefood in there. 

Wouldnt reccomend them at all.

East Coast was nice and clean. Not a massive selection of animals but Id go with quality over quantity any day.


----------



## shugnsheena

keep em coming guys!


----------



## shugnsheena

*keep em coming*

bump bump


----------



## susanamck

well guys if i can get my car parts early enough tomoro i will be visitin serpentus at some time, ill let you know what i come home with lol, note to self, dont spend money save it for crufts!


----------



## gwinni

> Grantown isnt 30 miles from Aviemore?
> Wouldnt use that shop if my life depended on it. Their care advice is 'choice' shall we say....iguanas can have curry and black crickets are bad for lizards....to name only 2 quotes. Oh and 2 adult beardies can go in an arboreal exo terra, if you take the bark out....3! :bash:
> You tried Elgin pet shop?


I live in kingussie so im roughly 30miles from grantown!The staff are unbelieveabley stupid i agree i got told they didnt have black crix coz they dont last as long as browns which i told the lassie was bull coz id had a tub that id had for 3weeks,Shed never heard of repti carpet so i told her it was a kind of substrate which shed also never heard of!The guy who owns it doesnt seem as bad only bad bits i could see apart from advice was baby leos and beardies on sand!Its the only shop i can get to!No not tried elgin one as the female leo i have was originally bought from the elgin shop and the people that bought her got told to use a bulb as heat,corn cob stuff as substrate,and to feed her every 3 days she was underweight when i got her so got mat and started feeding her every day as many crix as she wanted and shes now double the size she was and is still shedding every 2 weeks!All shops have good and bad points!I wouldnt ask for any advice if i was to buy anything from a shop id much rather do my own research!


----------



## shugnsheena

surprised ppl r still posting here after it bein started ages ago!!!! keep sharing ur opinion tho thanks, shug.


----------



## sneddz

wheres this place in dundee? i go to uni there and didn't even know it existed. . . also does anyone know if critterz is still open?


----------



## sneddz

anyone????:whistling2:


----------



## biohazard156

I think critterz has closed down now....which by all accounts was a good thing!


----------



## ryan2

*petshop*



sneddz said:


> wheres this place in dundee? i go to uni there and didn't even know it existed. . . also does anyone know if critterz is still open?


its on the hilltown, no reps at the moment but greatly stocked,and the guys knows his stuff


----------



## kaimarion

Anyone seen the new vivs they put in NeonGecko(Paisley) the ones where the fish tanks where , anyway the look pretty ace :no1:.


----------



## shugnsheena

wat vivs kai???

tiny exo terra's?


----------



## shugnsheena

sorry just noticed you said paisley lol, not bn in there in ages.


----------



## reptile1

Any1 know the address for NeonGecko so i can find it agen lol : victory:


----------



## scotshop

Zak said:


> Havent used yet, but planning to in the next few weeks is Serpentus Exotics in Dunfermline, heard good things about that.
> 
> Also Rintouls (think thats the name) in Bathgate had a nice selection of stuff last time i was in.


 
heard lots of good things about serpentus exotics and have spoke to them via email recently. seem like a nice bunch, hopefully get down to say hi sometime soon. anyone want to have my shop for a week so i can go???


----------



## eowyn

i was in serpentus exotics for the first time at the weekend and it was fabulous  couldnt recommend highly enough.

xx


----------



## enlightenment

eowyn said:


> i was in serpentus exotics for the first time at the weekend and it was fabulous  couldnt recommend highly enough.
> 
> xx


Seconded.

I got my tail less whip there this week, and they are really good at the customer service.


----------



## Rob Wallace

AcquaCadabra in Edinburgh is pretty decent, thats where i get my stuff.


----------



## enlightenment

wllcr said:


> AcquaCadabra in Edinburgh is pretty decent, thats where i get my stuff.


You don't get a coffee and a 30 min chat in there, though...


----------



## LauraN

groovy chick said:


> If anyones in Serpentus and see the little blizzard and albino leo's say hello to them they are mine lol


So it was you who took the blizzard :lol2:

We were thinking about it but it was just a bit too small for us.

How is she doing anyway? Do you have her now sorry lol?


----------



## enlightenment

Anyone ever kept Chameleons?


----------



## iiisecondcreep

reptile1 said:


> Any1 know the address for NeonGecko so i can find it agen lol : victory:


44 Glasgow Rd
Paisley, PA1 3PW
0141 848 5678


There is also one on London Road across from the barras.

Looks nice enough but when I was in the other day they had 2 large beardies in a very small viv, and tortoises in with their baby beardies and breeding project beardies. 
Not sure if tortoises and beardies are compatible. Neither seemed bothered by the other, though the beardies were walking on the tortoises quite a lot.


----------



## reptile1

thanks for that yes i was in the other one and seen that :whip:


----------



## GeckoLass

wllcr said:


> AcquaCadabra in Edinburgh is pretty decent, thats where i get my stuff.


I sometimes go into Acquacadabra for emergencies, but hate that the top vivs are too high for lil shortie here lol, and hate how majority of the livefood is dead. Brian and Becky are the only people i deal with in there.
Serpentus is by far the best i go there every weekend and their livefoods are much better prices and quality.:notworthy:
cheers xxx


----------



## scouser

*Reptile Shops in Scotland*

Try Rintoul's in Bathgate.


----------



## Munkys Mummy

Loads of stuff in Rintouls but sometimes to many animals in the one small cage/tank. The owner is quite knowledgable and helpful though


----------



## Esskie

Well I'm 6ft & I can't see what's in the top vivs at Aquacadabra, I don't think anyone can lol!

I imagine they'll put anything that's in abundant supply or whatever up there maybe?

That's where I get my live food & powder, I bought a leo from there on Wednesday & the guy made sure I knew how to look after a leo before he'd sell me it which I think is a good thing.

The fact I've been buying crix & mealworms from there for ages helped but I have seen him refuse to sell to people on that basis.

I really want to, and intend to, pay Serpentus a visit sometime but I'll make sure I've got a wad in my pocket before I do coz I've heard they have a pretty good selection of various morphs?.
I'm talking jungles, blizzards, mack snows etc?


----------



## Rob Wallace

adamntitch said:


> becks bk only on fridays saturdays and sundays lol also brian guy with dark hair and glasses is very good


As i said Acquacadabra pretty good for mice n stuff... also ocassional emergencies

I have to say tho... i aint a fan of aquacadabras staff , but Brian has been incredibly helpful and helped me out a few times.

That guy shud get a job somewhere else tho or set up on his own because he is much better than the rest. Also anytime i am in he is a quality banter and genuine dude.. my mate used to work there and *LEFT*:whistling2:, but i know Brian personally and he is cool. : victory:


----------



## groovy chick

LauraN said:


> So it was you who took the blizzard :lol2:
> 
> We were thinking about it but it was just a bit too small for us.
> 
> How is she doing anyway? Do you have her now sorry lol?


Yeah it was me. They are both doing really well, especially the blizzard she could eat for Scotland


----------



## moonlightspark

live in aberdeen, reps in the green is way waay over rated, ive seen some terrible things in there like baby beardies crawling with crix and chewed tails, mites crawling all over giant millipedes in stacked tubs of which there were other creatures under and around them.and diane is pretty obnoxious in my opinion. o well.
i recommend aberdeen reptiles on constitution st, lovely clean vivs with healthy animals and great service, they have a website which is good too.
east coast is good but they dont have much and the service is very slow, its like its a chore to serve you or something, but its my closest one.

just my opinion but reps in the green gets a bit too much greasing up in my opinion.


----------



## aussiesk8

There isnt a massive selection in the EK pet store in the shopping centre but the vivs are clean and the reps look healthy. The guy in there with the glasses is a real gent and is always willing to help out. I dont think they are overly expensive


----------



## Geckogirl_88

East Coast Exotics - Aberdeen


----------



## scotshop

moonlightspark said:


> live in aberdeen, reps in the green is way waay over rated, ive seen some terrible things in there like baby beardies crawling with crix and chewed tails, mites crawling all over giant millipedes in stacked tubs of which there were other creatures under and around them.and diane is pretty obnoxious in my opinion. o well.
> i recommend aberdeen reptiles on constitution st, lovely clean vivs with healthy animals and great service, they have a website which is good too.
> east coast is good but they dont have much and the service is very slow, its like its a chore to serve you or something, but its my closest one.
> 
> just my opinion but reps in the green gets a bit too much greasing up in my opinion.


don't have much? we have 26 tanks!? and a 5-10 day turn around on common species if not in stock.

RE: reptiles in the green - giant millipedes are supposed to have mites! they clean the millipede and they would die without them. FACT.

and sometimes it is a chore to serve certain people! :lol2:


----------



## mhreptiles

*neongecko*



sparkle said:


> not everyone has an isue with neon gecko... some do some dont...
> 
> i dont like how they house up to THREE corns of toally different size together and no that isnt just when they are cleaning.. they are ok with their beardies... .. but housing buddys two males in with their own breeding stock when they were being boarded there is REALLY against what i feel should be provided within boarding arrangements...
> 
> IF a rep shop wishes to also do a sideline in boarding an animal it should be suitable quarentined AWAY from the shops own stock or breeding...100% of the time and if thats not possible then simply do not take on the animal and board it... how would buddy have felt if the shops beardies had in any way had an ilness and passed it on.. or even attacked the new male dragons because of territory issues...
> 
> .. to me thats irresponsible..
> 
> I also once bought a lizard from them and they said it was CB... it wasnt it was wild caught which they later admitted... it turned out to have a parasite and died... i went and told them and the answer i got was...
> 
> OH that happens..
> 
> WELL YES i KNOW it happens but surely a .....sorry about that.. or a small appology would have been more appropriate..
> 
> so thats basically two small issues.. the other issues are only second hand from people ive heard discusing them..
> 
> I really like one of the wee guys that works there... and at times they seem ok.. but theres not enough good to balance out the other side...
> 
> My mate bought a beardie at crimbo... fom their paisley shop... he was quoted 390 for viv and beardie with equipment.. i listed what he REALLY needed as what they had suggested was ludicrous and they hadnt even sold him ANY thermostats for the bulbs etc... I told him to go back with the new list as if he knew what he was talking about instead of being a novice ...
> 
> the guy serving said ....and i quote..
> 
> OH u seem to know your stuff... yeah you dont need a heat mat or this or that we just usually sell them to beginners anyway... i can do you the lot for 250
> 
> I mean thats terrible service for starters in the hobby...


Im interested in some of the quotes/things that you have witnessed/been told about the shops (neongecko) please call me at the Paisley store 0141-8485678 John McEachran. Company Owner
If anyone else has any other issues they wish to discuss please feel free to contact me on the above number or email me at [email protected] Regards


----------



## gazza9inarow

I have visited rintouls , strictly exotics and neon gecko . All have theyre good points , strictly , great sellection , rintouls always choka block ,neon gecko always very helpfull especialy after sales . always keen to helpout on phone even if the rep was bought from elswhere. Im in glasgow.


----------



## gordondshaw

Can anybody tell me if Serpentus Exotic is still operating in Dunfermline? And if so does anybody have a contact number for them? I did a search on google and it seems to suggest there's a hairdressers operating out of the same address. I do have a Dunfermline number, 01383-620203, however it keeps ringing out. Keen to go through and check it out but don't want to have a wasted journey.


----------



## quadrapop

is that the only products on the site?


----------



## ko0chie

For those of you that live that little bit futher north like myself try Birnies-Petshop in Elgin. Its a small family run business and it shows as they are friendly, approachable and informative. They have a reptile section at the back with quite a good selection of livestock. They are also very well stocked with supplies. The other good thing, for me at least, is that they are only half as far away from Inverness as Aberdeen, which is where i have had to go in the past. : victory:

I buy my monthly supply of frozen food, (which is of high quality i might add) from Riverside Aquaria in Nairn. They have a small but well stocked reptile section, essential supplies and of course live and frozen foods! :2thumb:

Both shops are immaculate and well looked after.

I'd recommend both to anyone.


----------



## weeminx

gordondshaw said:


> Can anybody tell me if Serpentus Exotic is still operating in Dunfermline? And if so does anybody have a contact number for them? I did a search on google and it seems to suggest there's a hairdressers operating out of the same address. I do have a Dunfermline number, 01383-620203, however it keeps ringing out. Keen to go through and check it out but don't want to have a wasted journey.


serpentus is still operating and doing better than ever,the shop has just had new signs put up and is in the middle of a refurb.
theres defo no a hairdressers running from the same premises lol.
the shops number is 01383620203 the phone will ring out if you phone before 12.if you phone after 12 the phone will get answered.(they dont open till 12).its a really busy shop so if the phone does ring out after 12 ,keep trying someone will answer.
the shop is closed on a tuesday 
go along to serpentus,i promise you it wont be a wasted journey,its the best reptile shop in fife:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## wallakenne

sorry to say i went in serpentus last week and was dissapointeda got hardly any reptiles and is rubbish
Strictly exotics is the best they have lots of selection and are really helpful


----------



## weeminx

wallakenne said:


> sorry to say i went in serpentus last week and was dissapointeda got hardly any reptiles and is rubbish
> Strictly exotics is the best they have lots of selection and are really helpful


:lol2::lol2:
serpentus is far from "rubbish"
you just joined the forum to say that? :lol2:


----------



## #77

wallakenne said:


> sorry to say i went in serpentus last week and was dissapointeda got hardly any reptiles and is rubbish
> Strictly exotics is the best they have lots of selection and are really helpful


If you went in last week you went in when they were in the middle of a refurbishment, so that would explain the lack of animals. What do you base your 'and its rubbish' claim on? Have you purchased anything from the shop? have you spoken to Ryan or Nicky? they are really down to earth and very knowledgeable on their animals...

Another thing, their prices are very reasonable, certainly for consumable items like mice and rats...


----------



## jnr

Munkys Mummy said:


> Loads of stuff in Rintouls but sometimes to many animals in the one small cage/tank. The owner is quite knowledgable and helpful though


Derek Rintoul has an awsome private colection over & above what he sells in his shop..if your looking for quaity snakes then you shoud approach Derek himself, the shop stock doesnt begin to reflect what he may have available..would thoroughly reccomend Derek over any Scottish shops :2thumb:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout

There is a new shop opening in the next week in Irvine, damned if I can remember the name though. :blush:

Coming from Kilwinning, straight through the roundabout at the Turf Hotel, heading for the bus only road, and it is on the right. 

No live food or reps or inverts for about week when they are set up correctly. They do have a pricelist in the window though.


----------



## wallakenne

Today was my fourth visit in serpentus and i take back my claim of it being rubbish but prices are quite expensive 50 for baby bearded dragons (normal)


----------



## grumpyoldtrout

They want £80 in Kilmarnock for teeny normal babies.


----------



## derek n

wallakenne said:


> Today was my fourth visit in serpentus and i take back my claim of it being rubbish but prices are quite expensive 50 for baby bearded dragons (normal)


I was in there today again, cracking place and was great to see Ryan and the new layout.

Ok you can get beardies cheaper but all I'll say is you get top quality after sales service and the animals sold are also top quality.

My OH got a baby hoggie for £60 which is MUCH cheaper than I've seen elsewhere locally. Swings and roundabouts depending what you're looking for : victory:


----------



## weeminx

wallakenne said:


> Today was my fourth visit in serpentus and i take back my claim of it being rubbish but prices are quite expensive 50 for baby bearded dragons (normal)


50 quid is a perfectly good price for a normal baby beardie.
all the animals are bred in store,unlike some shops who claim they are breeders then go order wc animals from a catalog:whistling2:

the aftercare service is second to none,where else can u get 24/7 advice?


----------



## grumpyoldtrout

weeminx;4792788.
all the animals are bred in store said:


> Surely Australias very restrictive export laws means that W. C. ones are not available. :whistling2:


----------



## weeminx

i didnt mean beardies............i ment reptiles in general: victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

weeminx said:


> the aftercare service is second to none,where else can u get 24/7 advice?


 amen to that


----------



## allymac

Strictly Exotics in Dundee....good shop plenty of variety in stock, good food both frozen and live, friendly staff and the owners a smart guy....they have a shop in Kirkaldy now it's twice the size of the Dundee shop!


----------



## jja92

Does any one know if the pet shop in Edinburgh sells frozen mice at a good price. 

The one I mean is near London Road, I think :lol2:


----------



## negri21

jja92 said:


> Does any one know if the pet shop in Edinburgh sells frozen mice at a good price.
> 
> The one I mean is near London Road, I think :lol2:


no idea the prices , but yes it sells frozen food


----------



## maddragon29

I cannot remember the exact prices off of the top of my head, but they are reasonable in there. And yes, you mean the one on lower london road.


----------



## maddragon29

Does anyone have the opening times for Serpentus? I want to take a hike out =]


----------



## negri21

maddragon29 said:


> Does anyone have the opening times for Serpentus? I want to take a hike out =]


12-6 everyday except tuesdays . closed today


----------



## palomine

hey all......kirkcaldy/dundee strictly exotics is fab lol load o stock at amazing prices. best bet is visit and see for yourselves. Beardies CB assured from £35 and cresties CB assured also from as low as £45 and too much more to mention. check out the website Strictly Exotics | Reptile Care & Breeding Centre | UK, Scotland, Dundee 

open 7 days


----------



## ObsessedWithSerpents

I've always thought serpentus as quite pricey wen I'm in


----------



## KarlW

:bash:


enlightenment said:


> All the girls that worked there were fine, but the guys need to get a life or a girlfriend, or both, as they have a serious bad attitude. They are a public facing business, you DO NOT have a full scale arguement in front of customers with that sort of business.
> 
> Serpentius is the opposite, they are uber friendly.
> 
> They still should have snapped up my offer to work for them for free though, I mean FREE!
> 
> Just wanted something I was interested in to do of a weekend, and since I live about ten mins away from them, I could have brought them new custom as well - *shrugs*.
> 
> Mind you, I also offered my services, via e mail, to the Waterworld in Fife. As a volunteer. Never even got a reply. Bad manners that.
> 
> I feel like a leper!
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Would offer to let you come work with me (ive just bought part of a company that will soon be stocking everything except the livestock (need to find a good supplier for them - we've got the feeders lined up already) so that may have been something you would have liked :2thumb:

And cant complain if you use your marketing experience to increase our profits 400% :whistling2:

Its a pity im so far away down on the south coast of england :bash:


----------



## enlightenment

KarlW said:


> :bash:
> 
> Would offer to let you come work with me (ive just bought part of a company that will soon be stocking everything except the livestock (need to find a good supplier for them - we've got the feeders lined up already) so that may have been something you would have liked :2thumb:
> 
> And cant complain if you use your marketing experience to increase our profits 400% :whistling2:
> 
> Its a pity im so far away down on the south coast of england :bash:


 
Damn.

I was on the south coast for a while, earlier this year, as well.

What part, specifically?

Thanks


----------



## KarlW

Sunny Sunny bournemouth


----------



## enlightenment

Shame.

I wasn't far from there, being in Soton.

Good luck with it all, for the rest of 2009, and in 2010.

Steve


----------



## KarlW

Thankyou,

We are starting an online store to go with it first, so i will be possibly advertising it a little bit on here (offering RFUK members special biscuits :2thumb 

Other than that we've got an SEO campaign i will be doing soon (as i am primarily a webdesigner) 

So fingers crossed.

Feel free to drop me a pm if you fancy offering some advice on the best places to market such things.


Karl


----------



## enlightenment

KarlW said:


> Thankyou,
> 
> We are starting an online store to go with it first, so i will be possibly advertising it a little bit on here (offering RFUK members special biscuits :2thumb
> 
> Other than that we've got an SEO campaign i will be doing soon (as i am primarily a webdesigner)
> 
> So fingers crossed.
> 
> Feel free to drop me a pm if you fancy offering some advice on the best places to market such things.
> 
> 
> Karl


 
Hi Karl,

My experience in marketing is extensive. Not marketing inverts per se, but marketing businesses, and marketing new ideas. 

Despite the distance, there is no logical reason why I cannot help you, in some way, even from this distance, as we have the phone, the net, etc.

I will do all I can to help you.

Perhaps we could chat on the phone, so that I can find out more about your business, and advise you accordingly?


Steve


----------



## grumpyoldtrout

If my knees behave, we are hoping to head to Kirkaldy tomorrow, then work our way back via some others. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## maddragon29

We went to serpentus on Friday. Lovely =] the couple were really nice, although the young lass that was there as a worker seemed either out of place or just not wanting to talk.

Their customer service was great and we sat for ages. I didn't think they were too pricey either for what they were selling, and i did like the fact they only get in and sell on captive bred stock... big thumbs up for that from me and Colin :2thumb::2thumb: All stock was lovely and clean, apart from a few crickets running around.

I just felt let down by the size of the place and the range of equipment available, however we were very very impressed by the whole shop =]


----------



## grumpyoldtrout

I am hoping to get there on the way back from Kirkaldy tomorrow, then Bathgate as a final stop before home.

Sounds like a great day out. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## yonark

i love serpentus not only for the reps but for the atmosphere in the shop, it's like a big family. i don't know what i would do without ryan and nicky they are always on hand to advise me and answer any questions i have and they never have a problem with looking over any reps i have bought from else where, not a lot of people would do that.:notworthy:


----------



## Nienna

Agreed. So far Serpentus Exotics is the best I've seen of the shops up this end. That said only been to 3 so far. The one on the Hilltown is ok, and don't even get me started on the one in Monifith! I wouldn't even buy livefood from those guys.

Will be going back to Serpentus to pick up our new carpet python in about 2 weeks. Ryan and Nicky are very friendly and obviously care abotu what happens to their animals. Great after sales service as well! We were lucky enoughto be taken through to see all Ryans private collection as well. Dark room was very funky!


----------



## mckim7

Was in the neon gecko in glasgow recently. Wasnt really impressed as they was housing a tortoise AND a bearded dragon in the same small viv. They also had bearded dragons right at the top with no lights atall, poor little things. Worst of all though they had an Anole on display below the desk which was dead!

In my opinion. Not a very good impression for my first time in the shop. I was quite upset by it and would defo not buy anything there.


----------



## enlightenment

Does anyone have a list of *all* the exotic and reptile shops, in Scotland?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## shiftylou

I know of;

Reptiles in the green - Aberdeen
East coast exotics - Aberdeen
Strictlyexotics - Dundee
Strictlyexotics - kirkcaldy
Monifieth pet emporium - Monfieth
Aquacadabra - edinburgh
Rintouls - Bathgate
serpentus exotics - Dunfermline
Neon gecko - Paisley
Neon gecko - Glasgow
olympia - Somewhere in glasgow

Ultimate aquatics also sells a small collection of reptiles and they are in cupar.


These are the ones I have visited. Some I would not visit again.


----------



## enlightenment

shiftylou said:


> I know of;
> 
> Reptiles in the green - Aberdeen
> East coast exotics - Aberdeen
> Strictlyexotics - Dundee
> Strictlyexotics - kirkcaldy
> Monifieth pet emporium - Monfieth
> Aquacadabra - edinburgh
> Rintouls - Bathgate
> serpentus exotics - Dunfermline
> Neon gecko - Paisley
> Neon gecko - Glasgow
> olympia - Somewhere in glasgow
> 
> Ultimate aquatics also sells a small collection of reptiles and they are in cupar.
> 
> 
> These are the ones I have visited. Some I would not visit again.


Thanks for that.

Which from the above did you like/not like?

And why?

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## shiftylou

enlightenment said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Which from the above did you like/not like?
> 
> And why?
> 
> Thanks:2thumb:



Reptiles in the green - Aberdeen -* was a bit dingy looking inside, staff were friendly, Some of the water dragons had bad nose rub and shedding problems, but still wanted to sell me.*
East coast exotics - Aberdeen - *lovely shop, staff really friendly, usually spend ages chatting, proffessional inside, everything up to top standards.*
Strictlyexotics - Dundee - *Value this shop alot, great staff, friendly, good prices, always great deals and a great variety of animals available.*
Strictlyexotics - kirkcaldy - *Same as above*
Monifieth pet emporium - Monfieth - *Animals kept in awful conditions, too over crowded with bearded dragons, some attacking each other, prices high for some animals, Can easily source what you want, but takes time to get in. alot of bad stick this shop, most of which I agree on.*
Aquacadabra - edinburgh - *Big store, sells alot of fish etc, reptiles can be a bit pricey, had baby leo's on bark ships which is not the correct substrate.*
Rintouls - Bathgate - *overcrowded on the furry pets side, lots of corns and reptiles available, lots of reptile equipment also. Have never bought a reptile from them before so not sure on quality but know of people who have.*
serpentus exotics - Dunfermline - *large and spacious, staff friendly, animals kept clean and in the correct set up etc. good shop.* 
Neon gecko - Paisley - *No words to decribe this shop.....*
Neon gecko - Glasgow - *Same as above, will never visit it again*
olympia - Somewhere in glasgow - *small selection of reptiles, visited once, seems ok, part pet store so not sure how much they know about keeping reptiles.*

Ultimate aquatics also sells a small collection of reptiles and they are in cupar - *Reptiles kept in correct set ups, clean, friendly staff, great prices, great store.


Thats just my view others may have other opinons
*


----------



## enlightenment

Butterfly & Insect World, Dobbies Edinburgh, Dobbies Attractions

Thanks for the feedback.

:2thumb:

Question to all..(up here)

Have you visited the above place, for a day out?

What did you think of it?

Steve


----------



## russm

Water Wonders in Edinburgh are now doing reptiles. They are very good price wise as far as I am aware. They have a very good reptile expert who is in most days. I have been going there of years to get my fish, and even worked there for a couple of years, and now that I am onto reps it is still my local shop.


----------



## shiftylou

enlightenment said:


> Butterfly & Insect World, Dobbies Edinburgh, Dobbies Attractions
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Question to all..(up here)
> 
> Have you visited the above place, for a day out?
> 
> What did you think of it?
> 
> Steve


I went there, its great! they have reptiles on display and can handle them. not a reptile store though.


----------



## russm

shiftylou said:


> I went there, its great! they have reptiles on display and can handle them. not a reptile store though.


The butterfly world is great. Not been in a while tho. I think the person who first suggested this place as a reptile shop is getting mixed up with Dobbies garden centre, which is on the same site. its just the other side of the car park. They do fish and fluffys and have recently diversified and started doing reptiles as well. They seem a little dear but that does not come as a surprise as they were always dear for their fish.


----------



## enlightenment

Yes, it is good for a visit, and reasonably priced.

The leaf cutter ant display is v impressive.


----------



## maddragon29

The dobbies next door now sells reps. However their tortoise was kept on the wrong substrate, looked slightly runny nosed (a hermans) and the UV bulbs all looked like they needed changing.
They sell wild caught anoles as beginners reptiles aswell.
Their fish section was good though, maybe they should stick to fish :whistling2:


----------



## maddragon29

Just thought i'd add that Dobbies is now selling live poultry.... i know how i feel about that :whip: 

i'd personally not give them my business but thats peoples choice


----------



## GrantyBhoy

shiftylou said:


> Reptiles in the green - Aberdeen -* was a bit dingy looking inside, staff were friendly, Some of the water dragons had bad nose rub and shedding problems, but still wanted to sell me.*
> East coast exotics - Aberdeen - *lovely shop, staff really friendly, usually spend ages chatting, proffessional inside, everything up to top standards.*
> Strictlyexotics - Dundee - *Value this shop alot, great staff, friendly, good prices, always great deals and a great variety of animals available.*
> Strictlyexotics - kirkcaldy - *Same as above*
> Monifieth pet emporium - Monfieth - *Animals kept in awful conditions, too over crowded with bearded dragons, some attacking each other, prices high for some animals, Can easily source what you want, but takes time to get in. alot of bad stick this shop, most of which I agree on.*
> Aquacadabra - edinburgh - *Big store, sells alot of fish etc, reptiles can be a bit pricey, had baby leo's on bark ships which is not the correct substrate.*
> Rintouls - Bathgate - *overcrowded on the furry pets side, lots of corns and reptiles available, lots of reptile equipment also. Have never bought a reptile from them before so not sure on quality but know of people who have.*
> serpentus exotics - Dunfermline - *large and spacious, staff friendly, animals kept clean and in the correct set up etc. good shop.*
> Neon gecko - Paisley - *No words to decribe this shop.....*
> Neon gecko - Glasgow - *Same as above, will never visit it again*
> olympia - Somewhere in glasgow - *small selection of reptiles, visited once, seems ok, part pet store so not sure how much they know about keeping reptiles.*
> 
> Ultimate aquatics also sells a small collection of reptiles and they are in cupar - *Reptiles kept in correct set ups, clean, friendly staff, great prices, great store.
> 
> 
> Thats just my view others may have other opinons
> *



nice info on alot of shops, cheers!

but dish the dirt on the Neon Gecko shops, what was so bad? Because the one in paisley is the one i use most often, so would like to hear from other people what i'm dealing with lol??

Also whats peoples views on the shop in Glasgow callled Fur 'N ' Feathers think its in Pollokshaws area?


----------



## si_griggs

i know of ones in granton on spey called ark animal supplies and also there is a shop i know of in elgin dont remember the name though so both of these are in the highlands and west coast of scotland.


----------



## enlightenment

Edinburgh is postively crying out for another rep and invert shop, imo.

On the West side of town.


----------



## maddragon29

Was up in cupar in Ultimate Aquatics on sunday (yes through all that rain! :lol2 

And brought home two tokays. We were really impressed with their staff and their (all be-it small) selection of animals. their fish were really nice too. The staff were friendly and seemed to care about the animals and where they were going. Nice wee shop.
Just needs a bit more equipment for reps me thinks


----------



## Robbie

enlightenment said:


> Edinburgh is postively crying out for another rep and invert shop, imo.
> 
> On the West side of town.


Water Wonders has a small selection of reptiles. And a couple tarantulas.
Gorgie road.


----------



## enlightenment

Robbie said:


> Water Wonders has a small selection of reptiles. And a couple tarantulas.
> Gorgie road.


It's five mins from me.

It seems to lack something, you know, the 'feel' of a shop of that type.


----------



## Robbie

enlightenment said:


> It's five mins from me.
> 
> It seems to lack something, you know, the 'feel' of a shop of that type.


It's been trading in fish for about 20 years. Reptiles have only been in since July of this year. Wee display but what's in is pretty good quality, if I don't say so myself.


----------



## enlightenment

Robbie said:


> It's been trading in fish for about 20 years. Reptiles have only been in since July of this year. Wee display but what's in is pretty good quality, if I don't say so myself.


Yes, I have seen some chameleons in there, that I liked.

Imo, where it falls down is that it doesn't promote itself enough.

Word of mouth is fine. But it is also slow. A lot of people I speak to in the area don't even know of it, and if they don't know of it....


----------



## Robbie

enlightenment said:


> Yes, I have seen some chameleons in there, that I liked.
> 
> Imo, where it falls down is that it doesn't promote itself enough.
> 
> Word of mouth is fine. But it is also slow. A lot of people I speak to in the area don't even know of it, and if they don't know of it....


The Yemens are pretty cool. The large male is excellent - really took well to being rehoused and feeding. He follows just about anything that looks like a white bag, expecting to be fed.
His brother is in contrast an anti-social. When he's content he shows off far better colour though. Really is quite beautiful.

And yeah the shop doesn't really get its name around. The website was supposed to be in production but the company dealing with all that tried to charge more for what they said they would include. Shop hasn't long since been bought over so things are slowly being remodelled or remade.


----------



## enlightenment

Robbie said:


> The Yemens are pretty cool. The large male is excellent - really took well to being rehoused and feeding. He follows just about anything that looks like a white bag, expecting to be fed.
> His brother is in contrast an anti-social. When he's content he shows off far better colour though. Really is quite beautiful.
> 
> And yeah the shop doesn't really get its name around. The website was supposed to be in production but the company dealing with all that tried to charge more for what they said they would include. Shop hasn't long since been bought over so things are slowly being remodelled or remade.


I would love a chameleon, however, I think the total cost, for the animal, correct set up, etc, well, I am going to have to place that idea on hold, for now.

Do you know these people personally?

I have seventeen years experience in marketing, and my g/f, she is excellent at building sites. We would be prepared to assist them with thta side of things, and be fair with them, all the way. A good site, coupled with better marketing, and I assure you, they would have a lot more customers coming, from all over Edinburgh.

Steve


----------



## xander1796

*forge pet shop*

the guy who owned the pet shop in the forge ,glasgow now runs a 2nd hand mobile phone shop in greenock...buying and selling. he had an owl in the shop last week when we walked past,my wife went in and he said a breeder friend had got him it!! thats just nuts,no wonder they took his license away!


----------



## sonia74

sneddz said:


> wheres this place in dundee? i go to uni there and didn't even know it existed. . . also does anyone know if critterz is still open?


strictly exotics is about half way down the hilltown at the end of the road that the DRI used to be on i forget the name
and im sorry but critterz has been closed for quite a while now  my dad works in the butchers shop opposite where it was
strictly exotics is the best rep shop ever and there is one in kirkaldy too!!


----------



## bigeyedfrog

Defo has to be Serpentus they are the dogs b***s really know what they are talking about and im getting some geckos from them soon wooo hooooo


----------



## Robbie

enlightenment said:


> I would love a chameleon, however, I think the total cost, for the animal, correct set up, etc, well, I am going to have to place that idea on hold, for now.
> 
> Do you know these people personally?
> 
> I have seventeen years experience in marketing, and my g/f, she is excellent at building sites. We would be prepared to assist them with that side of things, and be fair with them, all the way. A good site, coupled with better marketing, and I assure you, they would have a lot more customers coming, from all over Edinburgh.
> 
> Steve


I'm the tall one with hair, who works in the shop 
The owner had a few companies look at the web design side of things. I used to work in web design so am able to make one (I'd struggle making the e-commerce system bespoke though) but to be honest - I'd want payed.
Oddly I worked in graphics more than I did the architecture side of design so brand identity isn't alien to me.
Anyways I feel like I'm bragging. 

If you want to help you're probably best either ringing the shop or dropping in and asking for Prem.


----------



## enlightenment

Robbie said:


> I'm the tall one with hair, who works in the shop
> The owner had a few companies look at the web design side of things. I used to work in web design so am able to make one (I'd struggle making the e-commerce system bespoke though) but to be honest - I'd want payed.
> Oddly I worked in graphics more than I did the architecture side of design so brand identity isn't alien to me.
> Anyways I feel like I'm bragging.
> 
> If you want to help you're probably best either ringing the shop or dropping in and asking for Prem.


What's the best day to pop in, Robbie. Like I say, I am only a min or so along the road.

Steve


----------



## Robbie

Anyday except Saturday really. It'll just be Prem and myself in the shop this Sunday.
During the week Prems never certain to be in the shop so it's a bit hit or miss if you're able to catch him.


----------



## enlightenment

Robbie said:


> Anyday except Saturday really. It'll just be Prem and myself in the shop this Sunday.
> During the week Prems never certain to be in the shop so it's a bit hit or miss if you're able to catch him.


That's what I will do then, fella, I will pop in Sunday.

I think I have seen Prem in there, on the odd occasion that I have come in. Shaved head? Late 20's/early 30's? Perhaps a tattoo? 

Steve


----------



## Zak

Just heard a new shop is opening on Albert Street in Dundee. Yet another for Fife haha.


----------



## enlightenment

Zak said:


> Just heard a new shop is opening on Albert Street in Dundee. Yet another for Fife haha.


Fife?

Has Dundee been moved!

:lol2:


----------



## sonia74

enlightenment said:


> Fife?
> 
> Has Dundee been moved!
> 
> :lol2:


 
bloody hope not i live in dundee lol: victory:


----------



## enlightenment

sonia74 said:


> bloody hope not i live in dundee lol: victory:


Is that shocking Wellgate shopping centre still there?

:whistling2:


----------



## russm

enlightenment said:


> That's what I will do then, fella, I will pop in Sunday.
> 
> I think I have seen Prem in there, on the odd occasion that I have come in. Shaved head? Late 20's/early 30's? Perhaps a tattoo?
> 
> Steve


Prem does fit this description but he does not have a tattoo. That is Kevin, Prem is the Polish one.


----------



## enlightenment

russm said:


> Prem does fit this description but he does not have a tattoo. That is Kevin, Prem is the Polish one.


Thanks for the heads up there, Russ.: victory:

'Tis always possible that I imagined the tat.:lol2:

Possibly because _I _am thinking of having a new one done.

Talking of which (for anyone in that area), have you noticed the new tat shop that opened in Darly Road, there was an aquatics shops there before, but they didn't last more than a few months. They were called PH7?


----------



## russm

enlightenment said:


> Thanks for the heads up there, Russ.: victory:
> 
> 'Tis always possible that I imagined the tat.:lol2:
> 
> Possibly because _I _am thinking of having a new one done.
> 
> Talking of which (for anyone in that area), have you noticed the new tat shop that opened in Darly Road, there was an aquatics shops there before, but they didn't last more than a few months. They were called PH7?



LOL nah you are not imagining things, Kevin has a tattoo down his arm. 

I have not been in lately so not seen the new tat shop but will defo be going to have a look to see how much they want for my next one. PH7 lasted about 2 months before it shut, and before that was a hairdresser that did not last much longer so if you are thinking about going in for a new tat I would do it quickly as the history would sugest that it wont be there very long!!! Seems to be that people open a shop there that has direct competition within a matter of minutes form them.


----------



## enlightenment

russm said:


> LOL nah you are not imagining things, Kevin has a tattoo down his arm.
> 
> I have not been in lately so not seen the new tat shop but will defo be going to have a look to see how much they want for my next one. PH7 lasted about 2 months before it shut, and before that was a hairdresser that did not last much longer so if you are thinking about going in for a new tat I would do it quickly as the history would sugest that it wont be there very long!!! Seems to be that people open a shop there that has direct competition within a matter of minutes form them.


I thought that before PH7 was a aquatics shop, it was a shop selling birds?

I remember going into PH7 when it opened.

I wanted to give them some pointers on how they could make the shop grow, but they assured me that it was in a strong position.

*Guess what - it closed!*

So, now it is a new tat shop, with another, just mins along the road.

My new tat is just ten words, which I am going to have done on the underside of my arm.

How much do you think that would be?


----------



## russm

enlightenment said:


> I thought that before PH7 was a aquatics shop, it was a shop selling birds?
> 
> I remember going into PH7 when it opened.
> 
> I wanted to give them some pointers on how they could make the shop grow, but they assured me that it was in a strong position.
> 
> *Guess what - it closed!*
> 
> So, now it is a new tat shop, with another, just mins along the road.
> 
> My new tat is just ten words, which I am going to have done on the underside of my arm.
> 
> How much do you think that would be?



The bird shop was before the hairdresser. Shows how long the hairdresser was there eh? 

I suppose it depends on the place. I wanted my name in arabic on my arm and the cheapest i got quoted was £30 from Ace along near Greggs. I would not even like to hazard a guess. Depends on the size and placement as well I think.


----------



## enlightenment

russm said:


> The bird shop was before the hairdresser. Shows how long the hairdresser was there eh?
> 
> I suppose it depends on the place. I wanted my name in arabic on my arm and the cheapest i got quoted was £30 from Ace along near Greggs. I would not even like to hazard a guess. Depends on the size and placement as well I think.


Ace (in Gorgie), allegedly water down their colours, mate.

Just passing on what I was told.

Steve


----------



## russm

enlightenment said:


> Ace (in Gorgie), allegedly water down their colours, mate.
> 
> Just passing on what I was told.
> 
> Steve



Yeah the one in Gorgie. I have not heard anything about it. I got my one done at Tiki Monkey just up from the new place. Seemed not bad.


----------



## enlightenment

russm said:


> Yeah the one in Gorgie. I have not heard anything about it. I got my one done at Tiki Monkey just up from the new place. Seemed not bad.


I went in there one day, and happened to chime into a conversation the staff were having about one of the staff members contemplating suicide. It didn't inspire me to have one done, by them!:lol2:

I settled for a pie in Greggs.

I also thought about having one done in white ink, but apparently they look rotten.

Steve


----------



## russm

enlightenment said:


> I went in there one day, and happened to chime into a conversation the staff were having about one of the staff members contemplating suicide. It didn't inspire me to have one done, by them!:lol2:
> 
> I settled for a pie in Greggs.
> 
> I also thought about having one done in white ink, but apparently they look rotten.
> 
> Steve


That does not exactly fill you with confidence eh? Think the pie was a better idea. I think it is tough to find someone decent who instantly comes across as decent tbh. My OH just got one done at Dragon Heart in Portoberllo and it was decent. Bit out the way for you tho. Not sure about the white ink never seen one so not sure how they look.


----------



## Robbie

You're just lazy Russel. Red Hot and Blue are a 20 minute walk away. They're at the town end of the Meadows/Tollcross. There's the wee one on the Grassmarket. 

Ph7 has now become a tattoo studio. From the window art - I can't say I was very impressed.


----------



## russm

Robbie said:


> You're just lazy Russel. Red Hot and Blue are a 20 minute walk away. They're at the town end of the Meadows/Tollcross. There's the wee one on the Grassmarket.
> 
> Ph7 has now become a tattoo studio. From the window art - I can't say I was very impressed.


A 20 minute walk away, that will be 5 mins in the car then lol. I know the one you speak of and I have thought about going there too.


----------



## enlightenment

russm said:


> That does not exactly fill you with confidence eh? Think the pie was a better idea. I think it is tough to find someone decent who instantly comes across as decent tbh. My OH just got one done at Dragon Heart in Portoberllo and it was decent. Bit out the way for you tho. *Not sure about the white ink never seen one so not sure how they look*.


Like you have been branded with a hot iron.

Btw, a number 26 takes me right to Porty, so that would be no problem, mate.

PS- You can't beat a nice hot pie


----------



## enlightenment

Robbie said:


> You're just lazy Russel. *Red Hot and Blue are a 20 minute walk away. They're at the town end of the Meadows/Tollcross. There's the wee one on the Grassmarket. *
> 
> Ph7 has now become a tattoo studio. From the window art - I can't say I was very impressed.


Are they good, Robbie?


----------



## Robbie

I've no clue about the one on the Grassmarket. Bizarre I think it's called.
Red Hot and Blue are quite pricey and I've been referred to Sarah at said studio a few times as apparently she's sh*t hot at detailed work.


----------



## enlightenment

Robbie said:


> I've no clue about the one on the Grassmarket. Bizarre I think it's called.
> *Red Hot and Blue are quite pricey* and I've been referred to Sarah at said studio a few times as apparently she's sh*t hot at detailed work.


But since it's a permanent thing, then perhaps worth the extra....


----------



## Robbie

enlightenment said:


> But since it's a permanent thing, then perhaps worth the extra....


True - if the quality is there.


----------



## Elaine R

Robbie said:


> It's been trading in fish for about 20 years. Reptiles have only been in since July of this year. Wee display but what's in is pretty good quality, if I don't say so myself.


We popped in to the shop yesterday for a nosey. Healthy looking animals in nice displays. Couldnt see what was in the smaller tubs (inside a viv) and they weren't labeled. Was tempted by one of the Boa's.


----------



## bluerain

weeminx said:


> has to be serpentus exotics in dunfermline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :no1::no1::no1:


I"d definitly agree with this!!
But, if you have no transport.....like me, i get all my mats etc from Glenn Chandler at Jungle Phase and my mice delivered to me by UDA on this forum. Apart from that i really only have Aquacadabra as a choice if im bussing it. Cant fault UDA"s service and the mice are a good size, much cheaper than my local, and arrive in perfect condition every time!!


----------



## Robbie

Elaine R said:


> We popped in to the shop yesterday for a nosey. Healthy looking animals in nice displays. Couldnt see what was in the smaller tubs (inside a viv) and they weren't labeled. Was tempted by one of the Boa's.


Small red eye green tree frog in the taller faunarium, tarantula in the longer, tinner one. Then a few scorpions, thai beauty, peublan milk, corn (anery) and a wee non-feeding Royal (she's playing up again Pam!).

The snakes are not for sale as the corn was brought in by a customer who couldn't get it to feed (it's fed every 5 days on the trot for me), the beauty is being fed and held for the owners friend and the Royal for obvious reasons. Everything else is for sale, I've just not stuck labels up yet. Will do now you mention it though :blush:


----------



## enlightenment

Aye, come on Robbie, get those price tickets on fella .. 

I couldn't manage in last Sunday.

I will endeavour to pop in this weekend.

Steve


----------



## russm

I've just not stuck labels up yet. Will do now you mention it though :blush:[/QUOTE]

And you say I am lazy!!!!! Get your finger out.:lol2:


----------



## Elaine R

Robbie said:


> Small red eye green tree frog in the taller faunarium, tarantula in the longer, tinner one. Then a few scorpions, thai beauty, peublan milk, corn (anery) and a wee non-feeding Royal (she's playing up again Pam!).
> 
> The snakes are not for sale as the corn was brought in by a customer who couldn't get it to feed (it's fed every 5 days on the trot for me), the beauty is being fed and held for the owners friend and the Royal for obvious reasons. Everything else is for sale, I've just not stuck labels up yet. Will do now you mention it though :blush:


Dammit, its a royal female I'm after too. Would you sell her as a non-feeder? I'm new to snakes but my partner has kept Royals etc since the 70's so he's used to non-feeders. 
What species of Tarantula? Not that I really need any more of them but its always nice to know.


----------



## russm

Elaine R said:


> Dammit, its a royal female I'm after too. Would you sell her as a non-feeder? I'm new to snakes but my partner has kept Royals etc since the 70's so he's used to non-feeders.
> What species of Tarantula? Not that I really need any more of them but its always nice to know.


Not much help with the royal Q but they have Chilean Rose T's and maybe one other. I am sure Robbie will be along soon to help out more.


----------



## Robbie

Elaine R said:


> Dammit, its a royal female I'm after too. Would you sell her as a non-feeder? I'm new to snakes but my partner has kept Royals etc since the 70's so he's used to non-feeders.
> What species of Tarantula? Not that I really need any more of them but its always nice to know.


I'd have no hassle selling her as a non so long as I was sure your other half was able to keep up with the routine. Do you have live mice? She was quick to transfer onto defrost once she had a couple live meals.


----------



## ambyglam

I would totally recommend Strictly Exotics in Kirkcaldy as the shop is nice and bright, not cramped at all, a great selection of animals with knowledgable staff, what more could you need?

I also occasionally go to Aquacadabra which is great for aquarium stuff thats a bit different tho their stock in exotics is a bit limited at the moment, mostly beardies and corn snakes!

Rintouls I have been into once where I got my first ever tree frog, which I just loved, but have not been recently enough to comment!


----------



## maddragon29

ambyglam said:


> I would totally recommend Strictly Exotics in Kirkcaldy as the shop is nice and bright, not cramped at all, a great selection of animals with knowledgable staff, what more could you need?
> 
> I also occasionally go to Aquacadabra which is great for aquarium stuff thats a bit different tho their stock in exotics is a bit limited at the moment, mostly beardies and corn snakes!
> 
> Rintouls I have been into once where I got my first ever tree frog, which I just loved, but have not been recently enough to comment!


Theres a reason that Aquacadabra only have beardies and corns and leos at the moment, and thats that they got so many. The manager brought loads and loads of corns (as well as breeding her own) and a lot of beardies got dumped in the shop at the end of last year/beginning of this summer. So the boss wants to try and find homes for the current animals before bringing anything new in : victory:


----------



## Rum_Kitty

Aquacadabra also had some sexy sexy BRB's last time I looked, every time I go in my credit card starts burning a hole in my pocket! They are very good, have answered quite a few of my noob questions!


----------



## Robbie

Rum_Kitty said:


> Aquacadabra also had some sexy sexy BRB's last time I looked, every time I go in my credit card starts burning a hole in my pocket! They are very good, have answered quite a few of my noob questions!


Rather than pay overly inflated shop prices you could get in touch with Anne (Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: Nyoka Malkia) who breeds the Rainbow Boas. That way you get a better price and can have a word with the person who's cared for them since birth.


----------



## Rum_Kitty

Robbie said:


> Rather than pay overly inflated shop prices you could get in touch with Anne (Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: Nyoka Malkia) who breeds the Rainbow Boas. That way you get a better price and can have a word with the person who's cared for them since birth.


I probably will buy direct from a breeder when I get one, but at the moment I'm just dreaming, I need a bigger home before I get anything else lol! I might get in touch with her if so. Thanks for that!


----------



## enlightenment

To the fella's who work in the shop.

I popped in today (Wed), managed to have a chat with Prem.

: victory:


----------



## kaimarion

For anyone around or passing through Ayshire there is a new pet shop that has opened up in Irvine that stocks exotics, the shop isn't too bad besides a few minor things but that's it. I went in to the shop the other day to get some of that repti-bark stuff and some mealies and was talking to Danny a guy that works in the shop anyway he told me that one of the leo might be gravid so I decided to take a look and what happens there are 2 fat leos in the cage and all of a sudden I forget how to sex the damn things....... now that was embarrassing :blush:.


Here is their shop leaflet thingy:


----------



## Robbie

enlightenment said:


> To the fella's who work in the shop.
> 
> I popped in today (Wed), managed to have a chat with Prem.
> 
> : victory:


I was off. Boo!


----------



## mariedeery

*Not a rep shop but...*

if anyone is looking for equiptment in Stirling area, Greenyards Garden Centre near Bannockburn/Cowie Does exo terra viv's and all the hides etc, Livefood and frozen foods for a good cheap price. My partner works there and know's his way around t's and most other things. 

Also our Pets at home is starting to do reps (beardies and leos) but not to sure if i would buy from them. They are ok at their fish but :S we shall see i suppose! Can't fault them for trying to keep up with the times with the reptile keeping boom!


----------



## enlightenment

mariedeery said:


> if anyone is looking for equiptment in Stirling area, Greenyards Garden Centre near Bannockburn/Cowie Does exo terra viv's and all the hides etc, Livefood and frozen foods for a good cheap price. My partner works there and know's his way around t's and most other things.
> 
> *Also our Pets at home is starting to do reps* (beardies and leos) but not to sure if i would buy from them. They are ok at their fish but :S we shall see i suppose! Can't fault them for trying to keep up with the times with the reptile keeping boom!


Oh 

Are they?

Not good news, imho.


----------



## adamntitch

Robbie said:


> Rather than pay overly inflated shop prices you could get in touch with Anne (Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: Nyoka Malkia) who breeds the Rainbow Boas. That way you get a better price and can have a word with the person who's cared for them since birth.


 
the last lot they had in where bred by the shop robbie : victory:


----------



## maddragon29

Robbie said:


> Rather than pay overly inflated shop prices you could get in touch with Anne (Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: Nyoka Malkia) who breeds the Rainbow Boas. That way you get a better price and can have a word with the person who's cared for them since birth.


As Adam said, the BRB's were bred by the manager in the shop. They are gorgeous wee snakes and fed since week 1 without probs 
Not a bad price at all i didn't think.


----------



## Robbie

adamntitch said:


> the last lot they had in where bred by the shop robbie : victory:


I didn't suggest the dragons in Aqua came from Anne rather than Becky.
Having known Anne and her stock I would go out my way to recommend her over _everyone_ else involved in cenchria.


----------



## Sundog

mariedeery said:


> Also our Pets at home is starting to do reps (beardies and leos) but not to sure if i would buy from them. They are ok at their fish but :S we shall see i suppose! Can't fault them for trying to keep up with the times with the reptile keeping boom!


Is that the Springkerse one? I was in about 10days ago and didn't see anything but fish so I guess they must be really new. I agree with you about widening their range but hope they've got someone who knows what they're doing? Also Dobbies is useless for anything but overpriced aquarium stuff.


----------



## Sundog

As a beginner I highly recommend Serpentus in Dunfermline. Was in a couple of weeks ago and although they didn't have many frogs, Ryan was very approachable and helpful regarding where I could find supplies. Also, Christie? I think it was, gave my kids a couple of young hoppers each to take home which they were really chuffed by for about a week till they died :whistling2:

Also the staff in Rintouls in Bathgate are very helpful. They seem to be getting rid of their Exoterra cubes for cheap if anyone is interested - not sure how many left since I was in over a week ago.


----------



## daftlassieEmma

mariedeery said:


> if anyone is looking for equiptment in Stirling area, Greenyards Garden Centre near Bannockburn/Cowie Does exo terra viv's and all the hides etc, Livefood and frozen foods for a good cheap price. *My partner works there and know's his way around t's and most other things.*
> 
> Also our Pets at home is starting to do reps (beardies and leos) but not to sure if i would buy from them. They are ok at their fish but :S we shall see i suppose! Can't fault them for trying to keep up with the times with the reptile keeping boom!


 hmmm if he's who i think he is then kudos to him! 

the morning i asked if i could get a T we went in for livefood and just from pure luck he overheard me talking to my Dad about it and we spent the next 20 mins or so waffling about them, after which my Dad said go for it 

not been in PAH for ages, might have a wee nose :hmm:


----------



## Robbie

Robbie said:


> I didn't suggest the *dragons* in Aqua came from Anne rather than Becky.
> Having known Anne and her stock I would go out my way to recommend her over _everyone_ else involved in cenchria.


I meant Rainbow Boas... clearly : victory:


----------



## wallakenne

Pets At Home in Stirling are not getting reptiles till March
I went in yesterday and asked the manager and she said March At the earliest


----------



## gwinni

Why the sad face? Pets at home are AWFUL with advice and care on basic stuff so god help anything slightly more complicated!!! They shouldn't be allowed to stock reps of any kind IMO.


----------



## enlightenment

gwinni said:


> Why the sad face? Pets at home are AWFUL with advice and care on basic stuff so god help anything slightly more complicated!!! They shouldn't be allowed to stock reps of any kind IMO.


I agree.

I wonder who their supplier is, and what their shipping conditions (to the store), is like.

They are okay for dog food.

It's like a supermarket.

Imo


----------



## gwinni

Well it's not like dog takes much looking after is it lol. Wonder if they would tell folk if they asked who their supplier is?


----------



## Robbie

enlightenment said:


> I agree.
> 
> I wonder who their supplier is, and what their shipping conditions (to the store), is like.
> 
> They are okay for dog food.
> 
> It's like a supermarket.
> 
> Imo


Monkfield, taking into consideration the prices and their relevant margins?


----------



## maddragon29

Yeah i'm betting Monkfield... *shivers*


----------



## Robbie

maddragon29 said:


> Yeah i'm betting Monkfield... *shivers*


I'm guessing you work in Aqua? I keep meaning to drop in and say Hiya to Marie but I imagnie she and John still take Sundays (my day off) off  Can you pass on a hello from me?


----------



## maddragon29

Robbie said:


> I'm guessing you work in Aqua? I keep meaning to drop in and say Hiya to Marie but I imagnie she and John still take Sundays (my day off) off  Can you pass on a hello from me?


I worked there briefly, but money and commuting made it difficult to keep the job.
However i will pass it on as i go in often and i talk to Marie on the phone weekly  She is hardly in the shop any more due to health issues.


----------



## durhamcorn

Im new to snake keeping.
So whilst i was up in Scotland a few weeks ago me and my son and wife went to "Serpentus in Dunfermline.
The girl in there could not be more friendly and helpful with us.:2thumb:
I bought a basic corn set up and got my snake once we got home.


----------



## Evilmaniacuk

Has East Coast Exotics complety closed down in Aberdeen?

I knew they were selling but wasn't sure if they would shut down.

Aberdeen is realistically all i've got.

Anyone recommend other shops?


----------



## reclaimer

Evilmaniacuk said:


> Has East Coast Exotics complety closed down in Aberdeen?
> 
> I knew they were selling but wasn't sure if they would shut down.
> 
> Aberdeen is realistically all i've got.
> 
> Anyone recommend other shops?


I think the business is for sale....but the shop is shut...Jodie, I believe, is overseas....um...sorry, can't recommend anyone else..in Aberdeen, although I believe castlegate is not bad. travel north to elgin for Birnes or south for dundee to shops recommended on here, is, I'm afraid the only option. What you looking for?


----------



## Evilmaniacuk

reclaimer said:


> I think the business is for sale....but the shop is shut...Jodie, I believe, is overseas....um...sorry, can't recommend anyone else..in Aberdeen, although I believe castlegate is not bad. travel north to elgin for Birnes or south for dundee to shops recommended on here, is, I'm afraid the only option. What you looking for?


Looking to get two female crested gecko's, not for a little while yet though.


----------



## gibby

Evilmaniacuk said:


> Looking to get two female crested gecko's, not for a little while yet though.


theres water world in kittybruster next to dominos, good shop and noligable staff (well at least the new girl that i spoke to was)


----------



## chris-L

I use my own lol, Muirside petNreptile supplies here in Tullibody.:whistling2:


----------



## whutlike

theres the reptile shack in arbroath its a cracker of a shop and the staff are friendly


----------



## radmiller

Hi folks I’m from Edinburgh. What does everyone think of aquacadabra? I’ve been there a few times the first time was the most unpleasant 

the first time I went to ask about buying a royal python I was confronted by quite a large woman with dark hair. She said her pythons were threw the back in quarantine because they had missed a feed and they only had 3 but 2 had deposits on them. I asked if I could put a deposit on the 1 was left n she was all nicey nicey and said she would take my name and number and call me when it was available until she asked me where I was buying my vivarium from. Once I told her I ordered it from the internet and set it up myself she went in a huff and told me just to come back in a few weeks n see if there were any left!! 

I think that's totally shocking! Just because I wouldn’t buy my vivarium from her shop! So I’d stay away from their folks.

Anyway in the end I eventually bought a royal python and I’ve had her now for almost a year love her to bits


----------



## laurad

strictly exotics kirkcaldy


----------



## palomine

laurad said:


> strictly exotics kirkcaldy


Strictly Exotics | Reptile Care & Breeding Centre | UK, Scotland, Dundee

Have a look, well worth it.


----------



## palomine

[/QUOTE]Anyway in the end I eventually bought a royal python and I’ve had her now for almost a year love her to bits[/QUOTE]


Doesn't matter where you buy the rest from...it's what you buy from them that should be important...my opinion at least...shouldn't make any difference to the service given.


----------



## roddy mac

Anyway in the end I eventually bought a royal python and I’ve had her now for almost a year love her to bits[/QUOTE]


Doesn't matter where you buy the rest from...it's what you buy from them that should be important...my opinion at least...shouldn't make any difference to the service given.[/QUOTE]


i'd say the service given is a very important thing in buying anything... 
why go some where that just wants to sell just for the sale, without giving good advise on the item or animal, plus good husbandry with animals is a must, 

good customer service, freindly atmosphere makes or break any shop for me... 

ohhh and did i mentyion a nice cuppa tea or coffee :whistling2:


----------



## roddy mac

palomine said:


> Strictly Exotics | Reptile Care & Breeding Centre | UK, Scotland, Dundee
> 
> Have a look, well worth it.


 
:lol2: trumpet blowing :lol2: :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## palomine

roddy mac said:


> :lol2: trumpet blowing :lol2: :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:



haha thanks!!....wish we had time to make cups o tea but run off our feet as you know.....


----------



## roddy mac

palomine said:


> haha thanks!!....wish we had time to make cups o tea but run off our feet as you know.....


 
theres always time to get the kettle on for customers its the make them feel valued and wanted factor... or free cans o irn bru, it should be a service not a chore :whistling2:

run off yer feet..anytime i've been in your sitting reading the news paper or girlie mag's :whistling2:...........:lol2:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## palomine

hahaha cheeky sod lol


----------



## roddy mac

palomine said:


> hahaha cheeky sod lol


 
:lol2::lol2: yes but everyone knows am that :whistling2:..:lol2:


----------



## palomine

nowt wrong wi that though lol


----------



## vogelport

Anyone been too ultimate reptiles in Dumfries?


----------



## roddy mac

vogelport said:


> Anyone been too ultimate reptiles in Dumfries?


 not been down that far in ages


----------



## vogelport

Just wondering what people think of it...:blush:



roddy mac said:


> not been down that far in ages


----------



## hermann bruce

gwinni said:


> Im in same situation i live near aviemore and closest to me and as i dont drive the only 1 i can get to is 30ish miles away in granton on spey!Its a :censor: pain trying to actually buy anything up here As much id rather but from a breeder iv been considering buying a baby leo from shop as i cant get 1 from anywhere else!Shame theres none in inverness as neither of shops up there do anything to do with reptiles!Would love to go visit serpentus!I know its not a shop but has anyone been to amazonia in motherwell?


bernies in elgan is quite good.not to far from you


----------



## Gogs

serpentus exotics get my vote!!!


----------



## plmodel

scotshop said:


> RE: reptiles in the green - giant millipedes are supposed to have mites! they clean the millipede and they would die without them. FACT.


millipedes having mites is helpful to them until there gets to be a lot, then it just stresses it out, but they can survive perfectly well without them - mines is very active, happy, eats well etc, and it hasn't got a single mite on it .


----------



## scottish1

There's a wee place in irvine forum called petsworld I only recently found out about with some really cracking reptiles in all really healthy looking, vivs/tanks well cleaned and kitted out, first time I was in spoke to a young lad that worked there and was amazed at his knowledge about all the snakes etc

needs to be more reptile shops in ayrshire area cause my local one..... Least said about it the better lol


----------



## MP reptiles

i went to rhintouls yesterday as i was told they had lots of leopard geckos and supply the whole of scotland i only saw 2 and they were hypos for 75 pounds each which is way overpriced i use creature comforts which is right near me brian in there breeds royal pythons like spiders piebaulds but does not have them out i think if anybody wants them they need to ask specificly but heres there website www.petworlduk.com i find most of their staff helpful and they also have some nice mcaws and terrapins and other cool stuff


----------



## palomine

Doesn't supply Scotland for sure. There is always a few 'normal' types available there from when I've been in but nothing too fancy. 
If it's morphs you're after I recommend getting in touch with Leo breeders.


----------



## Aglover

I use rintouls in bathgate for most my supplies now used to use pets at home in livingston but refuse to go there now after I called up sspca due to the state of there enclosure and condition of their leopard geckos


----------



## Crossy

*I know theres on in the forge shopping center and there is also one in eastkilbride shopping center.
They are petshops which a different section for reptiles.

*


----------



## SamuelMcAuley

scottish1 said:


> There's a wee place in irvine forum called petsworld I only recently found out about with some really cracking reptiles in all really healthy looking, vivs/tanks well cleaned and kitted out, first time I was in spoke to a young lad that worked there and was amazed at his knowledge about all the snakes etc
> 
> needs to be more reptile shops in ayrshire area cause my local one..... Least said about it the better lol


I'm from Ayr aswell, are you talking about pets aquarium? I'm originally from paisley so had been getting all my supplies there. Went to pets aquarium to buy some pinkies, and fluffies. And the conditions were horrendous, poo in all the tanks, not just for reptiles, just really really dirty looking tanks. Like a box with newspaper. Then i asked if i could see some of the younger snakes. The guy opened up a box and there was a mouse lying in it with the snake, for god knows how long. Maggots, and ants in the box with the snake. and in it's water. Looked at another snake, ants in its water aswell. Walked outside got the number for the sspca up on my phone and rang them up.

I know you say the least said the better. But in my opinion anyone in the area should be talking about how bad it is. Horrific.


----------



## Jordan

Aglover said:


> I use rintouls in bathgate for most my supplies now used to use pets at home in livingston but refuse to go there now after I called up sspca due to the state of there enclosure and condition of their leopard geckos


Funny you mention that I also had a go at them and on a different occasion so did my dad that place is a joke , and I'm not a fan of rintould either most of his reptiles he sells have either no tail or no toes and he's very over priced on both supplies and livestock.


----------



## Aglover

Yeh rintouls aren't the best price for things but being the closest to me it probably works out cheaper though if I'm in Edinburgh I'll pop into water wonders in gorgie great little shop doesn't look the best from the outside but inside where it matters the enclosures are all clean and decent sized and a good price considering its Edinburgh.


----------



## Fordyl2k

Yeh that is a great shop used to always buy my fish from them, Also recently got an exo terra viv from them. Very Helpful.


----------



## CatB

The shop in Aberdeen that used to be Reptiles in the Green and is now on Castlegate seems to be closed - does anyone have any news on it? 

I tried about 4pm this Saturday and 2.30pm the previous Sunday, both closed but all the lights on in the vivs etc. - wondered if they'd changed their opening hours or were on holiday but no signs to that effect.


----------



## Krista

Hi,

Re CatB

I also walked by twice last week and both the days the shop was closed and no notice up either! 

Jingle Bells


----------



## connor 1213

****just to let yous guys know****

glasgow will be having a new reptile store soon around 7 weeks
i know this as i will be working Saturdays.....

unfortunately i cant say who the shops are but will soon....


and it will be a good shop (cos ill be working there lol ):whistling2:

pm me (anytime) if you want a update nearer the time


----------



## johnboy0904

I'd Say the reptile shack dundee or arbroath both shops are very clean viv's are pimped out to the reptiles needs and they even employ staff to handel animals so they are tamed down before leaving the shop.
The after care is out this world. I take my hat off to everyone who works in these stores.


----------



## quadrapop

johnboy0904 said:


> I'd Say the reptile shack dundee or arbroath both shops are very clean viv's are pimped out to the reptiles needs and they even employ staff to handel animals so they are tamed down before leaving the shop.
> The after care is out this world. I take my hat off to everyone who works in these stores.



thought you were staff though? lol


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/631155-blue-spiney-lizard.html#post7687730


----------



## johnboy0904

That's why I take my hat off to my staff becuse they all take pride in there work and i take my hat off to them all they are all good at what they do. but do't take my word for it come and and see for your self. 
I promise a nice clean relaxed shop were there is something intresting for everyone to see


----------



## connor 1213

Reptile Forums - View Poll Results


----------



## neilmcq

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Re CatB
> 
> I also walked by twice last week and both the days the shop was closed and no notice up either!
> 
> Jingle Bells


My g/f spoke to the owner and she was closing the shop temporarily due to ill health not long after xmas but working from home doing live food etc.im in the process of trying to get a hold of her as g/f lost the number lol .
when i hear anything i'll update


----------



## SilverSteno

My favourite reptile shop ever = Reptile Shack in Arbroath, their live food is of top quality so I don't have to order online any more, the vivariums are always nice and clean, most of the times I've been there some cleaning is been done somewhere so they certainly keep on top of things. The staff are really friendly, and they have a tame custom glass viv maker too! Highly recommended - well worth a visit (though leave loads of time because you could end up chatting away for a while :lol2


----------



## waynegarland

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> Re CatB Reptiles in the Green in Aberdeen
> 
> I also walked by twice last week and both the days the shop was closed and no notice up either!
> 
> Jingle Bells


No loss there then.


----------



## Janos

SilverSteno said:


> My favourite reptile shop ever = Reptile Shack in Arbroath, their live food is of top quality so I don't have to order online any more, the vivariums are always nice and clean, most of the times I've been there some cleaning is been done somewhere so they certainly keep on top of things. The staff are really friendly, and they have a tame custom glass viv maker too! Highly recommended - well worth a visit (though leave loads of time because you could end up chatting away for a while :lol2


 This.

I've been to their Dundee branch, and they're always so nice. It's good to get good service AND have a chat and stuff with the staff.


----------



## Scottish_Reps

Went into Serpentus Exotics last weekend and must say 100% clean tidy and Vivs to match. I would 100% recommend them to anyone!! :no1:

Went into Water Wonders ( Edinburgh ) today and must say very disappointed in the care for some of there animals.

There was 5 Leopard Geckos all in one 2FT Viv with a bark/moss substrate. When asked about the sex of them i was told they had no idea but they had been recently laying eggs....5 leos unsexed and laying eggs....and there trying to sell them! :bash:

Another tank with two bearded dragons, One twice the size of the other!

A LARGE Blue Tongue Skink in a 2FT Viv!

Also from what i could see there was also 5+ Yemen Chameleons in an Exo Terra 1FT x 2FT i think was the size.

When asking about the Geckos and such i got told the " Reptile Guy " wont be in until next week so i could have them sexed then...

I love that stores are taking more interest in Reptiles but for the sake of the Animals i wish theses places needed a strict code and regular checks from the SSPCA!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

SilverSteno said:


> My favourite reptile shop ever = Reptile Shack in Arbroath, their live food is of top quality so I don't have to order online any more, the vivariums are always nice and clean, most of the times I've been there some cleaning is been done somewhere so they certainly keep on top of things. The staff are really friendly, and they have a tame custom glass viv maker too! Highly recommended - well worth a visit (though leave loads of time because you could end up chatting away for a while :lol2


Eee I live there  And yes, you do tend to end up being in there for quite a while!



Janos said:


> This.
> 
> I've been to their Dundee branch, and they're always so nice. It's good to get good service AND have a chat and stuff with the staff.


Not been to the Dundee one yet, but I was really chuffed to see how quickly they got a Dundee store up and running too. Long may they continue to do well


----------



## negri21

Was in Serpentus yesterday - They've spent loads of time and effort having a little facelift and it looks fab now so took a couple of pics. 

Well worth the trip over for a little look.


----------



## Robbie

Scottish_Reps said:


> Went into Serpentus Exotics last weekend and must say 100% clean tidy and Vivs to match. I would 100% recommend them to anyone!! :no1:
> 
> Went into Water Wonders ( Edinburgh ) today and must say very disappointed in the care for some of there animals.
> 
> There was 5 Leopard Geckos all in one 2FT Viv with a bark/moss substrate. When asked about the sex of them i was told they had no idea but they had been recently laying eggs....5 leos unsexed and laying eggs....and there trying to sell them! :bash:
> 
> Another tank with two bearded dragons, One twice the size of the other!
> 
> A LARGE Blue Tongue Skink in a 2FT Viv!
> 
> Also from what i could see there was also 5+ Yemen Chameleons in an Exo Terra 1FT x 2FT i think was the size.
> 
> When asking about the Geckos and such i got told the " Reptile Guy " wont be in until next week so i could have them sexed then...
> 
> I love that stores are taking more interest in Reptiles but for the sake of the Animals i wish theses places needed a strict code and regular checks from the SSPCA!


Hello. 

Just thought I'd point out that all shops trading in live stock in the Edinburgh area are monitored by the SSPCA aswell as Edinburgh Councils Licensing office.

The Leopard Geckos in the shop came to the shop as a group. This included two males who were separated on arrival. As such, two of the females you seen are/were at various stages of cycling eggs. You'll be familiar with Leos and that once mated they can produce 8+ eggs over their 'season' so to reduce stress I've kept the group how they were. The females are absolutely fine together. I've witnessed no aggression and they have all gained weight since coming here, so I assure you they're very healthy. I've also doubled checked the price list regarding the geckos and only the normals (one male, 2 females) are labelled for sale. These are non gravid. Also, I use exo-earth almost exclusively in the shop, so I'm not to sure where you seen bark. There was a layer of moss ontop of the Vermiculite in the vivarium, I placed incase either of the two gravid females dropped a couple more eggs.

The Bearded Dragons are siblings of the same clutch. I know this as we hatched them at the shop ourselves. Whilst the larger of the two is notably longer, he is not double the size of the smaller. I can measure and picture this is you like or if you pop by to the shop any time soon you can handle them. Their feeding is monitored as to disallow the larger Dragon from eating the smallers quantity.

The Skink has been moved to a larger vivarium. You'll have noticed all the vivs on the shop floor were full. This is because a customer dropped off his pets the day he moved back to Poland and we had to make immediate housing allowances. Again the skink is in excellent health and you're welcome to come see/handle him if you wish. Whilst it isn't ideal it was more reasonable than housing 2 grown on Tortoises in a RUB.

The Chameleons (2.3 I'm going to assume for now from spurs and casque sizes - though it is pretty accurate) were split into two vivariums. This was planned before hand and (naturally) left for me to do on my first day back. I hasten to add they're still quite small and are housed in singular set-ups once they reach the stage where they must be.

Any questions I can answer feel free to post them here. The health of the animals we sells as well as the parent animals we occasionally breed is paramount to me.


----------



## radmiller

Im starting a new uk based reptile shop and forum. but i need members for the forum. the shop should be up and running in the next week or 2 im just negotiation with supplyers

MegaReptiles.com UK Reptile Shop And Reptile Forum

please join the forum we need as many members as we can get

thanks


----------



## smccall13

Hi im in glasgow any1 know of a good reptile place near me? I go to aqaurium design but i feel that its main focus is fish


----------



## Python Regius

Neon Gecko Glasgow specialises in Reptiles, definitely worth a visit


----------

